# LO tucking thumb in fist



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hiya!

Just looking for some reassurance.  Am a first time neurotic mummy and am a bit concerned as my LO (who is nearly 14 weeks) still clenches her fist with her thumb tucked in.  She is fine using her right hand and will grasp a toy with both hands although her right hand will be open but her left will have fingers open but thumb still across the palm. Have stupidly googled this (I know, I am my own worst enemy!! )and am now concerned re her developement.  Is this something I should be concerned about??

Thanks

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

doesnt sound like anything, does she ever open that thumb out?


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes she does so I don't think it's s physical problem.  Think google may have just filled my head with hundreds of possibilities-all wrong I hope!  Thank You for replying!


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

ok x


----------

